# Banner on right hand side of web site



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

I must be using the wrong search terms. This question was asked several months ago yet I cannot find the answer. How do I get rid of the banner/advertisement on the right hand side of this web site?

Tia


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

They probably don't want you to remove it. Ads pay the bills


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

If you are a registered user and logged in you automatically lose the ads in the thread zone but the other ads are how the board makes its revenue so I'm sure there is no way to remove them.


----------

